# TV Calibration?



## sonyman (May 20, 2008)

I bought a Sony HDTV a year ago and I just learned recently about it needing to be calibrated. I have read the gamut from having done by Best Buy at a cost of $250 to using various devices sold online for 30 bucks. Has anyone used any such device and has it worked or would I be better off with paying a service company to do it.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Save yourself the trouble and pay someone to do it. Calibrating isn't something you should do unless you know exactly what you're doing and besides if you screw up, you're TV will look terrible and you'll probably end up spending more to have someone come out anyway. Usually those "Do it yourself" kits don't work out so great.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You can try this:

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...onsumer/VikuitiExtras/LCD-TV-Setup-Guide-DVD/


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

That is like the ones the Geek Squad use.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Carey7090 said:


> Save yourself the trouble and pay someone to do it. Calibrating isn't something you should do unless you know exactly what you're doing and besides if you screw up, you're TV will look terrible and you'll probably end up spending more to have someone come out anyway. Usually those "Do it yourself" kits don't work out so great.


probably not an issue most of em have a set to defaults link in there menu's.


----------

